# Anyone know of a good british barber in Dubai



## faye1979 (Feb 15, 2012)

My poor husband has been to 4 different barbers and all have done a terrible job i have had to attempt to cut it myself. any reccommendations peeeerlease


----------



## johnydoyle (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Faye, I go to Bare in JBR.

They do a very good job; I brought my dad there when he was over too and they did a great cut for him too so they cover all ages!


----------



## marky-barber (Apr 5, 2012)

*Barber here*

Hi all, i am a british barber contemplating a move to dubai or AD in the next year, how difficult would it be to find work and which do u think is more suitable for a barber dubai or AD?? Any and all advice is very much appreciated


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Toni & Guy have a few franchises out here, about the most british you're going to get, they have a few British staff but not really a barber and $$$

Personally I used to go to "Black Stallion" in JBR Sadaf Plaza and they always did a good job but taken the easy route and got some clippers now!


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

I know a British girl that does a good job, PM me if you want her details.


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

1847 on JBR and Grovesnor house hotel- not British but best place ive been out of some dodgy ones for a haircut.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Shave his head and jobs done!

I do mine every day!


----------

